# Sorry We Ate You!



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2007)

As mentioned by Thomas Woods on the LRC blog...

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/breakingnews/world/view_article.php?article_id=82953


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 20, 2007)

Kevin said:


> As mentioned by Thomas Woods on the LRC blog...
> 
> http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/breakingnews/world/view_article.php?article_id=82953




Wow.... You ate our missionaries so we killed you justifiably. I wonder what Jim Elliot and his fellow martyrs that were killed think about that part of the story. 

Any thoughts?


----------

